# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  Add new instance to an existing SQL Cluster

## uttamsahoo

Dear Experts,

We have a requirement to create a new instance on a existing SQL Server 2008 (Windows 2008) cluster. We have already one instance running on the cluster and we have to create a second clustered instance.

So far, I have colected the following:

1. One non pinging IP address from the same subnet where the server lies.

2. One domain service account.

3. Selected a insance name for the new instance.

4. A 50 GB new disk is already added to the Windows cluster. It has not been added to the existing SQL Resources Group. Its just online now.

I have been reading different blogs but unable to get a clear step by step documentation for doing this. I have not installed SQL cluster before and this requirement is little tricky above that.

I will request your help for the following:

a. what are all the prerequisite resources needed befor starting the installation.

b. Step by step installation procedure.

c. Any special considerations that has to taken care (pre and post installation).

The existing cluster has already a Quorum and MSDTC. So I can use them for the second instance I believe.

Please need guidance on this.


Regards,

----------


## rmiao

You should create new cluster resource group for that new sql instance, otherwise you can't failover each sql instance individually. Installation process is same as what you did for first instance.

----------

